# Tipp: defekte Festplatte wiederbeleben

## timbo2k

Hallo,

ich habe vor einigen Tagen einen Tipp von einem Computerexperten zum Thema defekte Festplatten bekommen. Er meinte man solle die defekte Platte einige Stunden in den Tiefkühlschrank legen. Klingt absurd aber es hat in meinem Fall funktioniert. Ich hab die tiefgekühlte Platte an den PC angeschlossen und siehe da, sie lief auf einmal wieder.

Das funktioniert bestimmt nicht in jedem Fall und nur bei bestimmten Fehlerquellen aber in meinem Fall war es sehr hilfreich, denn so konnte ich doch noch alle Daten retten.

Hintergründe was das tiefkühlen genau bewirken soll konnte ich leider nicht in Erfahrung bringen.

Vielleicht hilft es ja dem ein oder anderem einmal.

P.S. die Festplatte aber gut verschlossen in den Tiefkühler legen damit keine Feuchtigkeit rankommt.

Gruß, Tim

----------

## cng

 :Shocked:   das werd ich sofort probierem, ich habe da einige platten.

also 24H tiefkühlen - 2 tage trocken legen  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pawlak

Gehört habe ich davon schon öfters, aber mich würde der technische Hintergrund interessieren! Wenn jemand was weiß oder einen feinen Link hat, dann bitte posten.

----------

## timbo2k

Hallo, ich habs ohne trocken legen gemacht. Also direkt gefroren angeschlossen und in Betrieb genommen. Dann lief sie halt ca. 20 Minuten und dann war aber auch wieder Pumpe. Ich vermute mal weil sie da wieder zu warm geworden ist.

Vielleicht hat es was mit der Ausdehnung zu tun wenn die Platte warm wird bzw. gefriert.

Gruß, Tim

----------

## cng

soweit ich weiss, liegt es an den chips auf der platte.

bei cmos kann es eben vorkommen, dass sie sich irgendwie verhängen

und dadurch nicht mehr brauchbar sind. die betriebstemperatur geht bis 

- 5 grad, darunterr reseten sie sich auf den standard zurück.

eprom ist bgebrannt und somit nicht veränderbar

liege ich falsch, möge man mich korrigieren  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## NightDragon

Ich denke da das in seltenen fällen deswegen funktioniert weil der größte Teil an Fehlern wahrscheinlich Kalte Lötstellen sind.

Der schlechte Kontakt führt dann zum nicht funktionieren. Durch das Kühlen und durch die Feuchtigkeit wird der Kontakt vermutluch auch besser.

Sowas in der Richtugn wirds sein.

----------

## energyman76b

Hi,

ich vermute, daß bei Platten, wo dies klappt (und es gibt genug, bei denen die Platten zerspringen, wenn sie gefroren andrehen), einfach ein Problem mit den Spuren haben.

Wenn der Kopf die Spuren nicht mehr richtig ansteuern kann, mag es helfen, sie runterzukühlen. Die Platten werden kleiner, die Spuren verschieben sich (aus sicht des Kopfes) und was vorher 'daneben' lag, mag nun unter dem Kopf erscheinen.

Was nicht heißt, daß das immer klappt, oder das man den Platten noch irgendwie vertrauen sollte.

Aber es gibt auch das Gegenteil: Festplatten, die lange Zeit (Jahre) bei hohen Temperaturen liefen, können ihre Daten 'verlieren' wenn sie abkühlen, da die Köpfe die Spuren dann nicht wiederfinden.

----------

## NightDragon

 *Quote:*   

> Aber es gibt auch das Gegenteil: Festplatten, die lange Zeit (Jahre) bei hohen Temperaturen liefen, können ihre Daten 'verlieren' wenn sie abkühlen, da die Köpfe die Spuren dann nicht wiederfinden.

 

Davon habe ich noch nichts gehört.

Was sind hohe Temperaturen? Temps. über Zimmertemperatur?

Temps über 30 grad? Über 40? Über 50? 

(zwischen 40 und 50 grad sind wohl die meisten Platten auf der Welt)

----------

## gerry

Hitachi Drive Fitness Test

gibt bei Hitachi auf der Webseite u.a. als bootbares ISO Image.

Hab damit schon eine Platte wiederbelebt.

Auch wenn ich der nur soweit trau dass ich damit Filme, ... von A nach B transportier, aber 80GB sind halt 80GB  :Smile: .

----------

## An0

Hm.

Ich habe gerade unter den sehr skeptischen Blicken meiner Freundin 2 defekte Festplatten in den Tiefkühler geschmissen.

Morgen werd' ich die mal raushohlen und dann die Weisheiten hier überprüfen  :Very Happy: 

----------

## nic0000

 *An0 wrote:*   

> Hm.
> 
> Ich habe gerade unter den sehr skeptischen Blicken meiner Freundin 2 defekte Festplatten in den Tiefkühler geschmissen.
> 
> Morgen werd' ich die mal raushohlen und dann die Weisheiten hier überprüfen 

 

Gut das du mich erinnerst, ich muss das auch machen. Habe gerade auch so eine Leiche bekommen.

So, ist jetzt auch in dem Tiefkühler.

Na, dann mal auf ein gutes gelingen  :Wink: 

grüße

nico

----------

## JrCool

Und was ist draus geworden ^^

Funzt das mit kaputten DVD-ROM LW auch   :Mr. Green:   ?

Aber kann da wirklich feuchtigkeit rein???

Ich dacht die Platten seien sogar STAUB dicht und jeder weiß,

Staub ist überall   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kornhs4

Da Magenetisierung von der Temperatur abhängt, hätte ich eher dies vermutet... Dies wird ja z.B. auch beim Schreiben auf MD verwendet, der Laser ermöglicht eine punktgenaue Magnetisierung eines relativ großflächigen Magnetisierungsraumes.

----------

## nic0000

 *nic0000 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> So, ist jetzt auch in dem Tiefkühler.
> 
> Na, dann mal auf ein gutes gelingen 
> ...

 

Hat nicht wirklich geklappt. Er konnte sie aber kurzzeitig wenigstens erkennen. Ein kleiner Chip wird super heiß.

Ich pack jetzt die Festplatte in ein USB-Case und schließe sie mal direkt im Gefrierfach an. 

grüße

nico

----------

## JrCool

IN dem Kühler anschließen   :Shocked: 

Keine Angst um Elektro-Schocks/Kurzschluss durch Kondenswasser   :Exclamation:   :Question: 

----------

## Robelix

 *JrCool wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aber kann da wirklich feuchtigkeit rein???
> 
> Ich dacht die Platten seien sogar STAUB dicht und jeder weiß,
> ...

 

Die Platte selber ist in nem abgedichtetem Gehäuse - aber die Elektronik sitzt normalerweise aussen drauf.

----------

## ph03n1x

Also ich hab das auch mal probiert. Platte in Plastikbeutel und dann ins Gefrierfach. Die defekte Platte wurde zwar wieder erkannt, aber lesbar war trotzdem nichts darauf. ddrescue scheiterte nach wie vor...

----------

## EliasP

 *Robelix wrote:*   

>  *JrCool wrote:*   
> 
> Aber kann da wirklich feuchtigkeit rein???
> 
> Ich dacht die Platten seien sogar STAUB dicht und jeder weiß,
> ...

 

Wirklich 100% abgedichtet ist die Platte auch nicht. Über eine Membran findet über Diffusion Luftaustausch statt.

----------

## calisti

das mit der Feuchtigkeit sollte kein Problem sein, denn wenn man die, gegenüber dem Tiefkühlfach, warme Platte einfriert kondensiert nichts an ihr. Wasser kondensiert immer nur an Gegenständen die kälter als die Luft sind. Und wenn durch das öffnen die warme Luft in den Kühlschrank strömt, dann kondensiert die überschüssiege Feuchtigkeit eher an kalten Stellen, das ist dann das Eis dass sich immer bildet. Das einzige was kondensieren kann ist die in der Platte eingeschlossen Luft(feuchtigkeit), aber diese hat IMHO eh so wenig Luftfeuchtigkeit, dass da auch bei tiefen Temperaturen nichts kondensiert.

Man muss sich bei dem Thema Feuchtigkeit und Kondenswasser also eigentlich beim herausnehmen der Platte aus dem Kühlschrank Gedanken machen. Aber wie schon zuvor erwähnt vielleicht ist das auch der gewünschte Effekt um Risse oder beschädigte Lötstellen leitfähig zu machen.

----------

## dakjo

Ich hab auf diese weise schon 5 Festplatten repariert  :Very Happy: 

Ne ohne schertz, das geht bei Festplatten, die dieses typische  *Quote:*   

> *klack* *bssss* *klack* *bssss*

  beim anfahren machen.

Ich Tippe einfach dadrauf, das die Scheiben irgendwie verzogen sind oder so und dieses *klack* kommt vom zurueckspringen des lesekopfes, da er die HD berührt.

Meine Meinung/Erfahrung dazu

btw. 3 dieser HDD sind bei Kunden immernoch im Dauereinsatz, die eine funktioniert tadellos schon seit 2 Jahren.

----------

## TheX

*klack* *bssss* *klack* *bssss* ?:..?..:.?.:.?

das kenn ich doch ..!

 :Idea: 

/me : greif^Platte^und^werf in Freezer...

mal sehn was passiert..

 :Wink: 

----------

## ph03n1x

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> btw. 3 dieser HDD sind bei Kunden immernoch im Dauereinsatz, die eine funktioniert tadellos schon seit 2 Jahren.

 

Das wär dann ja wohl grob fahrlässig, oder?

----------

## dakjo

Warum sollte es?

1) War es für den Kunden günstiger. (Ausfall des Arbeitsplatz PCs nur ein paar minuten)

2) Macht IBM!!!! (ich weiss es aus sicherer quelle) bei eingeschickten Festplatten mit diesen symtomen nicht anderes)

3) Sind alle _wichtigen_ Daten und Profile auf dem Server gespeichert.

----------

## shaped.ch

soweit ich weiss hängt der trick mit der physikalischen beschaffenheit der platte zusammen. das heisst durch das tiefkühlen verändert sich die plattenstruktur (clusters), in welchem bereich auch immer nano oder so  :Smile:  auf jedenfall bringt der trick am meisten wenn die platte durch headcrashes usw. (das typische klack klack klack) kaputt gegangen ist.

sondern wie gesagt mit der physikalischen struktur der datenschicht.

die platte läuft aber bestenfalls noch knapp für ein backup, da sich die plattenstruktur meistens innerhalb kurzer zeit wieder in den ausgangszustand begiebt  :Smile: 

----------

## m.b.j.

Mhh, ich hab mal ne Platte in die Sonne gelegt, danach gings wieder (zumindest 2Stunden), reichte aber zum kopieren  :Wink: 

----------

## slick

 *m.b.j. wrote:*   

> Mhh, ich hab mal ne Platte in die Sonne gelegt, danach gings wieder (zumindest 2Stunden), reichte aber zum kopieren 

 *schmunzel*  Jetzt warte ich auf die *Platte_aus_dem_Eisfach_hol_und_in_den_Backofen_steck_(200_Grad_Umluft)*- Kommentare  :Wink: 

----------

## m.b.j.

 *slick wrote:*   

>  *m.b.j. wrote:*   Mhh, ich hab mal ne Platte in die Sonne gelegt, danach gings wieder (zumindest 2Stunden), reichte aber zum kopieren  *schmunzel*  Jetzt warte ich auf die *Platte_aus_dem_Eisfach_hol_und_in_den_Backofen_steck_(200_Grad_Umluft)*- Kommentare 

 

Vieleicht sollte man es mit Schocktherapie probieren. Heiß, Kalt, Heiß, Kalt.

----------

## ScytheMan

 *m.b.j. wrote:*   

>  *slick wrote:*    *m.b.j. wrote:*   Mhh, ich hab mal ne Platte in die Sonne gelegt, danach gings wieder (zumindest 2Stunden), reichte aber zum kopieren  *schmunzel*  Jetzt warte ich auf die *Platte_aus_dem_Eisfach_hol_und_in_den_Backofen_steck_(200_Grad_Umluft)*- Kommentare  
> 
> Vieleicht sollte man es mit Schocktherapie probieren. Heiß, Kalt, Heiß, Kalt.

 

kneipp-kur?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## doedel

ich habe das mit der kaelte bei rohlingen. Ich habe in meinem kleinen Rechner einen Hewlett-Packard 8x4x32x CD-Brenner und im Mueller (Drogeriekette) gabs mal sehr guenstig Rohlinge von "Nashua" und die werden von dem HP-Brenner nur erkannt wenn sie im Kuehlschrank lagen.

Ich kam darauf, als ich nem Kumpel was gebrannt hab, essen gegangen bin und die CD irgendwie in Kuehlschrank gepackt hab. Als ich sie dann wieder gefunden hab, hab ich sie einfach mal ausprobiert.... siehe da, es funzt.

 *Quote:*   

> ddrescue

 

gibt es auch noch ein programm aehnlich wie dem microsoft scandisk, das nach schlechten bloecken testet? denn e2fsck testet ja nur das dateisystem.

----------

## Mr.Big

 *m.b.j. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Vieleicht sollte man es mit Schocktherapie probieren. Heiß, Kalt, Heiß, Kalt.

 

Ja aber dann das "Kirschkernkissen" nicht vergessen!

 :Laughing: 

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

ich glaube zwar irgendwie nicht so ganz, das Platten wieder funktionieren,

wenn man diese im Tiefkuehlfach packt.

Aber jetzt vielleicht was zu meiner Theorie, wenn der Kopf auf den Scheiben

aufsetzt und man legt diese in den Kuehlschrank wird diese kalt und Metall

zieht sich zusammen. Vielleicht geht der Kopf ein paar hunderstel nach oben

wodurch die Platte wieder funktioniert.

Gruss Jörg

----------

## nic0000

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> ich glaube zwar irgendwie nicht so ganz, das Platten wieder funktionieren,
> 
> wenn man diese im Tiefkuehlfach packt.
> 
> Aber jetzt vielleicht was zu meiner Theorie, wenn der Kopf auf den Scheiben
> ...

 Nette Theorie  :Wink: 

Aber wenn der Kopf auf den Platten aufsetzen würde, dann würde es nach paar Minuten keine Daten mehr geben, denn die Reibung bei 5400 bzw. 7200 Upm ist sehr häftig.

Also ich glaube es hilft nur bei thermischen Problemen bei der Elektronik. Zumindest habe ich mehrere Platten wiederbeleben können bei denen die Elektronik ausgestigen ist. 

Ansonsten könnte ich mir vorstellen dass die Kälte/Wärme eine Veränderung der Magnetschicht mit sich zieht welche dadurch eindeutigere Signale liefert und der Kopf bzw. die Elektronik die Daten rekonstruieren kann.

Aber ich bin kein Fachmann und spekuliere nur wild  :Smile: 

----------

## nustyle

huhu,

das habe ich auch schon getan.  :Wink:  durch das einfrieren, kann die platte für eine zeit wieder zum leben erweckt werden.

hier gibts eine erklärung dazu: http://geeksaresexy.blogspot.com/2006/01/freeze-your-hard-drive-to-recover-data.html

das geht allgerdings nur beim head-crash. der hört sich so an: http://www.gerhards.net/download/video/harddisk_headcrash.avi

greez & beatz,

nustyle

----------

## manni90

Wow so einen Tipp habe ich noch nie bekommen. Habe schon ewig eine alte Festplatte rumliegen, weil ich sie nicht mehr zu laufen gekriegt hab. Aber das ist mal ein ganz neuer Ansatzpunkt, den ich auch gleich ausprobieren werde. Danke schon mal für den Tipp  :Smile: 

----------

## angelfan

Meine Freundin hat sich diesen deutschlandweiten Virus eingefangen in dem der Rechner so gut wie nicht mehr zu gebrauchen ist und einen zur Zahlung wegen illegaler pornografischer Downloads auffordert, kennt jemand eine gutes Mittel um Ihn von der Festplatte zu löschen?

----------

## bell

@angelfan: Auch wenn es wahrscheinlich zu spät ist: um Viren loszuwerden wirst Du die Festplatte wohl 15 Mintuen kochen müssen  :Wink: 

Mal im Ernst: Dieses Forum beschäftigt sich nicht mit Windows-Problemen, sondern mit Gentoo-Linux. Aber um wieder halbwegs OT zu werden: Lade Dir die Kaspersky Rescue Disk (Meines Wissens Gentoo-basiert), brenne diese und starte den Rechner damit. Dann kannst Du die Viren entfernen.

----------

## gerold456

Die hitze kälte Methode mag zwar funktionieren (kurzfristig) aber langfristig wäre ein Neukauf einer Festplatte besser.

----------

